# [RISOLTO]installazione e X -configure ERRORE

## KinG-InFeT

seguendo la seguente guida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

dopo aver installato xorg-server e settato la variabile d'ambiente CONFING_PCI_MSI =y

quando vado a cercare di configurare X con il comando 

```
X -configure
```

mi da l'errore seguente

```
(==) og file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: ........

List video drivers:

           fglrx

No device to configure. Configuration failed.

```

da cosa dipende? anche se non ho la grafica in 3D mi basta quella in 2D :S

----------

## noice

controlla questi due link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-789392-highlight-fglrx+device+configure.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-715555-highlight-fglrx+device+configure.html

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonami ma sonop un negato di inglese potresti aiutarmi tu personalmente?

nessuno mi aiuta?

----------

## ciro64

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da cosa dipende? anche se non ho la grafica in 3D mi basta quella in 2D :S

 

Che video card possiedi ?

```
# lspci|grep -i vga
```

Se hai una Ati e non ti interessa particolarmente il 3d, potresti provare inizialmente ad usare in /etc/make.conf

```

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa radeon radeonhd"

```

Ti installerebbe

```

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/radeontool

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-drivers

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

```

Se proprio ti va male, puoi almeno avviare X oi "vesa"; oppure a seconda del tipo di videocard usare gli "ati" o i "radeonhd" (open source drivers)

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> perdonami ma sonop un negato di inglese potresti aiutarmi tu personalmente?
> 
> 

 

per questo gentoo mantiene una aggiornatissima documentazione in lingua italiana.

per il tuo problema, dovresti trovare spunti interessanti nei posti seguenti:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/list.xml?desc=1

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora ecco gli errori (come al solito)

al comando lspci mi da non trovato che fare?

poi una info:

quando risetto la variabile in make.conf della VIDEO_CARDS e inserisco solo vesa e radeon (radeonhd non la inserisco siccome non posseggo l'HD) devo reinstallare xorg-server?

----------

## noice

per lspci:

```
emerge pciutils
```

per xorg-server non ne sono sicuro ma credo che tu debba riemergerlo

----------

## KinG-InFeT

grazie per la info comunque ecco la mia scheda video con il comando datomi:

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M10 NQ [Radeon Mobility 9600]

```

ecco ora riemergo xorg-server e vi farò sapere

EDIT1: niente da fare anche riemergendo xorg-server per poi eseguire la configurazine con

```
X -configure
```

mi da

```
configuration failure
```

come posso fare?

il problema che mi da è sempre quello di partenza   :Confused:   e mi da

```

List of video drivers:

        fglrx

```

perchè se io ho messo vesa, radeon e radeonhd?

----------

## noice

```
modprobe fglrx 
```

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

cosa restituiscono?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

primo comando:

```

FATAL: error inseriting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r8/video/fglrx.ko): can not allocate memory
```

secondo comando:

```

these are the packages thet would be merged, in order:

calcula............

[ebuild    R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2  USE="ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -hal -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" 0kB

Total: 1package (1 reinstall), size of download: 0 kB

*.................. important eccc...

*...............use ecccc....
```

:S

----------

## KinG-InFeT

UP

----------

## noice

prova cosi:

```
emerge -C x11-drivers/ati-drivers

rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/fglrx.ko

eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

poi devi modificare il  kernel

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

in questo modo *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ->
> 
>     Graphics support ->
> 
>         [M] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and Higher DRI support) ->
> ...

 

carica il modulo radeon all'avvio

```
echo "radeon" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

setta in make.conf 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

ed aggiorna il sistema

```
emerge -avuDN world 
```

fai un bakup del file xorg.conf 

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old 
```

apri /etc/X11/xorg.conf e cerca flgrx e sostituiscilo con radeon

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> 	VendorName	"ATI"
> 
> 	Identifier	"X700OS"
> ...

 

riavvia il pc e prova se funziona

da http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/ati-migration-guide.xml

----------

## KinG-InFeT

una volta riavviato provo a reinstallare xorg con

```
emerge xorg-server
```

e poi a provare la configurazione con

```
X -configure
```

giusto?

----------

## noice

prima di 

```
X -configure
```

 prova ad avviare X e se non parte vedi che errori ti da'

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il file 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

non melo trova? mi dice che è inesistente :S

----------

## noice

si perche' quando eseguivi X -configure, restituendoti un errore non l'hai mai creato, 

prova ora ad eseguire X -configure e vedi cosa dice

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco ora non mi da errore ed ecco cosa viene stampato:

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time ....................

List OF video drivers:

             radeon

             ati

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.config.new"

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mause is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run "X - config /root/xorg.conf.new"

```

ora ho paura di muovermi anche se ho una vaga idea di ciò che fare ma aspetto tue istruzioni

EDIT: se lancio

```
X - config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

mi da lo schermo nero e rimane così per sempre sessa cosa se faccio

```
startx
```

ma porca.....

----------

## noice

bene dovrebbe essere quasi fatta  :Wink: 

posta:

```
cat /root/xorg.conf.new
```

```
grep -i EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config
```

e

```
/etc/init.d/hald status
```

```
/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mio dio xd ok lo scriverò a mano:s

allora cat /root/xorg.conf.new:

```

section 'serverlayout'

identifier    "X.org Configured"

Screen     0       "Screen0"  0    0

input device    "Mause0"  "CorePointer"

InputDevice      "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

section "Files"

    ModulePath     "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath         "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

             Load      "dri"

             Load      "record"

             Load      "dri2"

             Load      "dbe"

             Load      "extmod"

             Load      "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

           Identifier    "Keyboard0"

           Driver        "Kbd"

EndSection

Section  "InputDevice"

          Identifier   "MOuse0"

          Driver       "mouse"

          Option       "Protocol"  "auto"

          Option       "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"

          Option       "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section  "Monitor"

         #DisplaySize             300     230   #  mm

         Identifier         "Monitor0"

         VendorName    "GSM"

         ModelName       "75LE"

         HorizSync         31.0 - 61-0

         VertRefresh      56.0 - 75.0

         Option             "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

             ###LASCIO PERDERE TUTTE LE STRINGHE

"OPTION" COMMENTATE SENNò FINIVO DOMANI XD

            Identifier      "card0"

            Driver         "radeon"

            VendorName     "ATI Technologies Inc"

            BoardName       "M10 NQ [Radeon MObility 9600]"

             BusID              "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section  "Screen"

        Identifier   "Screen0"

        Device       "Card0"

        Monitor      "Monitor0"

        SibSection  "Display"

                      Viewport     0   0

                       Depth      1

        EndSubSection

        SibSection  "Display"

                      Viewport     0   0

                       Depth      4

        EndSubSection

        SibSection  "Display"

                      Viewport     0   0

                       Depth      8

        EndSubSection

        SibSection  "Display"

                      Viewport     0   0

                       Depth      15

        EndSubSection

        SibSection  "Display"

                      Viewport     0   0

                       Depth      16

        EndSubSection

        SibSection  "Display"

                      Viewport     0   0

                       Depth      24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

ufff che faticata xd ecco invece,

grep -i EVDEV /usr/src/linux/.config:

```

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

```

ecco invece,

/etc/init.d/hald status:

```

no such file or directory

```

eh purtroppo non melo trova ecco anche ,

/etc/init.d/dbus status:

```

Stesso di hald :S
```

perche gli ultimi 2  non meli trova? comunque ecco cosa mi esce :s

----------

## noice

nelle USE del tuo make.conf hai "hal" (e non hald) e "dbus" ? se non le hai aggiungile e poi dai un 

```
emerge -uND world
```

poi aggiungi hald (con la d questa volta) e dbus al runlevel di default ed avvia i servizi

```

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add dbus default

/etc/init.d/hald start

/etc/init.d/dbus start

```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok ora i 2 servizi sono startati e perfettamente funzionanti ed aggiunto hal e dbus alle variabili di ambiente USE in make.conf ed avviato il comando emerge -uND world ora che dovrei fare?

----------

## noice

quando ha terminato l'emerge fai

```
cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

modifica il file /etc/rc.conf inserendo

```
XSESSION="Kde-4.3"
```

e da utente fai partire "startx"

----------

## KinG-InFeT

nonoon io voglio assolutamente gnome :S

seguo questa guida?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gnome-config.xml#doc_chap2

----------

## noice

che errore ti da'?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

no non mi da nessun errore siccome ancora non devo modificarla ma non voglio il KDE 4.3 ma Gnome, KDE è odioso

----------

## noice

ah meglio cosi,pensavo fosse uscito un nuovo errore..per la guida si, segui quella   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco il primo ostacolo quando emergo gnome con :

```
emerge gnome
```

 ecco cosa mi esce

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds with USE flags to satisfy ">=sys-auth/pambase-20090430[consolekit,-gnome-keyring]".

!!! one of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1 (change USE: +consoleKit)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

```

e finisce l'installazione anche se non ha installato niente 3 secondi ed esce questo io ho come sempre una idea su cosa fare ma aspetto tuoi pareri siccome rischio di sballare tutto il lavoro fatto :S

----------

## noice

```
echo "sys-auth/pambase consolekit" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## Scen

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ecco il primo ostacolo quando emergo gnome

 

...

Ma... ma... vuoi prendere qualcuno per i *BIIIPP* ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

1 problema = 1 topic

Questa discussione l'hai aperta perchè non riuscivi a configurare xorg-server, se hai risolto modifica il titolo della discussione aggiungendo il tag [RISOLTO].

Comunque ho la sensazione che tu abbia pochissima voglia di sforzarti a leggere quello che ti viene detto dal sistema, e di cercare di leggere per prima cosa la documentazione a disposizione.

E' troppo comodo, ad ogni piccolossimo problema con cui ci si scontra, venire quinel forum e scrivere "aiutatemi aiutatemi!".

Cerca di utilizzare questa risorsa in modo più intelligente e costruttivo.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

mio dio non l'avessi mai fatto ecco cosa mi esce

"apparte una sfilza di [ebuild N] ecco alla fine cosa mi dice":

```
!!! Multiple package instances withina single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependecy graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-auth/pambase:0

   ('ebuild', '/' 'sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1' , 'emerge') pulled in by

, '/','gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2', 'emerge')

(and i more )

 ('installed','/','sys-auth/pambase-2090620.1-r1','noemerge') pulled in by 

sys-auth/pambase required by ('build','/', 'app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p1','merge')

Explanation:

    New USE are correctoly set, but --newuse wasn't requested, so an 

installed package with incorrect USE happened to get pulled into the dependency graph. In other to solve this, eiher specify the --newuse option or explicity reinstall 'sys-auth/pambase:0'.
```

ma porca miseria :s

EDIT: mi sono accorto all'avvio del sistema che mi da un'errore nell'aprire il file radeon potrebe comportare malfunzionamenti?

EDIT2: INFATTI NON HO FINITO CON XORG-SERVER SICCOME NON MI CARICA I radeon :s

----------

## noice

come ti ha detto Scen, se il problema con la configurazione di Xorg e' risolto, aggiungi il tag al titolo ed apri un nuovo thread per il problema che hai con emerge gnome.

ps. devi postare l'output dell'errore che hai all'avvio, prova ad usare una penna usb cosi non devi ricopiarti a mano tutti gli errori

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok chedo scusa faccio subito

----------

